# new puppy "WILLOW"



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

here is a piccy of our new puppy she will be with us in three weeks time 
she is an american cocker x mini poodle
her name is WILLOW
EDEN is going to love her


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oooh looks like she could go blue roan. eaither that or she will have a lot of ticking like my Echo. 

very cute puppy


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Just too sweet! 

Bet you can't wait


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very cute  Exciting stuff! How old will Eden be when she comes home? Around 5-6 months? Hopefully all fully trained so she can help her little sis  You'll love it! Hope it doesn't drag for you


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! You must be so excited!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How adorable- and I agree she looks like she might be blue roan- my favourite!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Willow is such a lovely name and already on my list for pup no.2!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Just gorgeous, can't wait to meet her (and Eden of course!).
Rocky has just gone in to be neutered this morning, I am so nervous.
We have a local pup called Willow, she is a whippet, very sweet. Its a lovely name  x


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

karen she looks lovely cant wait to see more pics janice x


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

she is lovely, i bet you can't wait.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow Karen .. you didn't waste any time .. good for you .. I am so excited for you .. 

Tell me more, where is she from? 

An American mix ... you can share the differences with us between the mixes  

Congrats on your new puppy Willow and love to Eden of course xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Awwwwww Willow is lovely- bet you can't wait to bring her home


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous - and I love your taste in names


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

So sweet! Love the body, Congratulations and can't wait to see more pics! Our babies will be close in age!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

She's gorgeous. Love the colour of her and her name.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Wow Karen .. you didn't waste any time .. good for you .. I am so excited for you ..
> 
> Tell me more, where is she from?
> 
> ...


I know.....impatient,thats me. we hunted the internet and found a local hobby breeder in cheedar,she has a litter of 8 pups,mainly black and white,with 2 black with white paws. we went to see them on sunday, and had cuddles,willow is nice and chunky, and had a sleep on me,so i think she choose us. she is lovely and cant wait to pick her up.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

karen pearce said:


> I know.....impatient,thats me. we hunted the internet and found a local hobby breeder in cheedar,she has a litter of 8 pups,mainly black and white,with 2 black with white paws. we went to see them on sunday, and had cuddles,willow is nice and chunky, and had a sleep on me,so i think she choose us. she is lovely and cant wait to pick her up.


She sounds lovely .... I am really pleased for you and of course Eden ... you will love owning 2 cockapoos .. they play and grow up together .. so much fun to walk and lets face it our cockapoos make a house a home .... ok a muddy paw print home at the moment, but wow they are worth it  

How is Eden? 

Picnic is just wonderful, she is so fluffy now and only a little bit smaller than my Honey .. she is so good on walks as she is very responsive to who ever is walking her ... she just looks up at you for a command ...

Remember lots of pics of Willow as you get them .. we love to coo over puppy pics xxx


----------



## Karrie (Sep 23, 2011)

She's gorgeous


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> She sounds lovely .... I am really pleased for you and of course Eden ... you will love owning 2 cockapoos .. they play and grow up together .. so much fun to walk and lets face it our cockapoos make a house a home .... ok a muddy paw print home at the moment, but wow they are worth it
> 
> How is Eden?
> 
> ...


EDEN is lovely,went to the grooming parlour at weekend,only for shampoo and dry,came out like a puff ball,but looking so CUTE!!!! EDEN and picnic sound so alike,she learns so fast,lastest is to speak,and close the door. pic's of WILLOW as soon as i can.


----------

